# Diametric pitch gauges



## Tom O (Jan 31, 2020)

I bought some dp tooth gauges off Ebay they cover 3 to 48 dp in 14 1/2 and 20 degrees. 
Unfortunately now I’ll have to buy cutters!


----------



## Everett (Jan 31, 2020)

I've been eyeing up a set of gear pitch gauges for a while as I'd like to try my hand at gears at some point but for stamped pieces of steel they are ridiculously expensive.  Even import ones are a bit spendy.


----------



## Tom O (Feb 1, 2020)

These were $100.00 US with 20.00 shipping.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 2, 2020)

nice!  worth the having.


----------

